# August Acquisitions



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Kicking it off this month...

From a local consignment store: Two Oxxford suits and a Brioni dress shirt, all in my size. Paid $150, which is more than I normally spend at thrift stores but well worth it.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I finally ordered a waxed cotton Beaufort, with matching hood, and a quilted vest / liner. All for $340 shipped from England, which is a much better deal than buying stateside. From Orvis the same rig would set you back $550 + tax.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Org: wow, the gods of thrifting were smiling on you that day!

Pentheos: great price, who did you finally order from?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Pentheos: great price, who did you finally order from?


The jacket hasn't arrived yet, but they've been very responsive to questions. As long as it arrives, I'd rate them an A for customer service.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Should be perfect for a NoCal winter, or a San Francisco summer.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

AE Weybridge in Chili
Store Returns - Paid $78.00


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Orgetorix you might consider purchasing a lottery ticket or two! :biggrin2:


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

My acquisitions coincide with relatives traveling between the US and Oz. My son carried my haul home this week. Here are a few samples.

Brooks Brothers pink ocbd and BB striped sweater, courtesy of our Exchange.



top left:
Polo seersucker trousers, NWT $12

3 ties: top to bottom
Harrods tie, $1.99
LE U of Wales Tie, new on sale
BB tie, $4.55


Polo ribbon belt

can't really see, coiled at top: LE Argyle and Sutherland belt


top center: card with 5 tie clips: .06 on Ebay (only bidder)
2 BB merino sweaters: Argyle and Sutherland and ?#1 stripe?
J Press made in England shoes, excellent condition (c. $30)
NIB AE Titan chukkas ($97)
Redwing Gentleman's Traveller, NWOT ($169)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^^^^^

Nice haul. Hopefully the socks I sent you will arrive soon...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

For only $50 from our own PinkGreenPolo I got a pair of Bill's poplins, three pair of RLPolo khakis (various weights) and a bonus pair of BB Khakis


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Nice haul. Hopefully the socks I sent you will arrive soon...


Oh yes. I meant to write to you this morning. The socks arrived yesterday. Thanks very much: nice socks, fast shipping.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> Oh yes. I meant to write to you this morning. The socks arrived yesterday. Thanks very much: nice socks, fast shipping.


Less than a week to OZ is pretty good. I was shocked when my Barbour made it from England to California in 48 hours (but, I guess, that's why shipping is $40).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of good stuff this month but it either hasn't arrived (Invertere Buffercoat) or at the tailors (3 suits) or too mundate - the usual BB ocbds or Bills from the thrifts. In the meantime, I thrifted and just finished rehemming a pair of Norman Hilton winter weight wool (fluffier than flannel, but about that heavy) sky blue trousers with side adjusters - a bit of GTH for the coming winter.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Target has stocked some new socks for fall, so I picked up several pair today. Spent less on all of these combined than I would on one pair of BB argyles. And these will probably last longer.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a Polo madras popover from Cardinals5 and I love.

Brian


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> Target has stocked some new socks for fall, so I picked up several pair today. Spent less on all of these combined than I would on one pair of BB argyles. And these will probably last longer.


Very nice. Had no idea Target carried these. Will have to check them out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've already picked up a RL Polo dark navy G.I. Shirt and a S. McQueenish grey sweatshirt at thrift. Nothing fancy but my casual Fall lineup needs some holes filled. 

Currently on the prowl for a pair of affordable suede chukkas for casual wear.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Target has stocked some new socks for fall, so I picked up several pair today. Spent less on all of these combined than I would on one pair of BB argyles. And these will probably last longer.


Target has had some pretty fugly argyles in years past but the new fall line is 5,000% better than last year's. I'll have to drop by this week.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

What's the material like on those target argyles?

I bought a pair a little over a year ago and they were very thin, stretchy material, very little cotton, almost stocking-like.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

There was a very active thread on SF a while back about those. I think most considered them value for money.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They're 71% mercerized cotton. The rest is polyester and spandex.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

I found this Woolrich jacket at a local thrift today. I'm new to this, but the jacket fits me well and is in great shape. For $20, what do you guys think? Anyone know anything more about this jacket just by the pictures?










































I didn't find this until I got it home. Valid thru April 30, 1983...Quite a bargain!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I love my Woolrich shirts, but never bought a jacket. That one looks pretty good though.

Too bad that wasn't for a McDLT.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I got some awesome plaid ties yesterday for only 25 cents a piece!

Two Roosters 100% cotton made in USA
A tie made with authentic Viyella fabric woven in Scotland (55% wool, 45% cotton) by Michelsons made in England
A Geoffrey Beene tie 100% wool made in USA woven in Scotland












red sweatpants said:


> I didn't find this until I got it home. Valid thru April 30, 1983...Quite a bargain!


You deserve a break today!


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Great ties! I was hoping to find some with prices like that this afternoon.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great score on the ties - I particularly like the Viyella.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks red sweatpants and Cardinals5!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

red sweatpants said:


> I found this Woolrich jacket at a local thrift today. I'm new to this, but the jacket fits me well and is in great shape. For $20, what do you guys think? Anyone know anything more about this jacket just by the pictures?


 Well done. If that jacket fits you well, then you've really scored. I look for fit, good color options, and a lapel that doesn't look too wide. That jacket is good on all three. I'd like to see how you brighten it up on the WAYWT thread.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

thefancyman said:


> I got some awesome plaid ties yesterday for only 25 cents a piece!
> 
> Two Roosters 100% cotton made in USA
> A tie made with authentic Viyella fabric woven in Scotland (55% wool, 45% cotton) by Michelsons made in England
> A Geoffrey Beene tie 100% wool made in USA woven in Scotland


That's one hell of a haul. I wish I could find even _one_ tartan/plaid in a thrift shop. No such luck so far.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the response, P_Hudson. My main concern is exactly what I will wear it with and how I can brighten it up. I think the jacket is actually more beige/light brown than the light greyish that the pictures seem to depict. I have some time before the weather will allow me to wear it, but it may take me that long to make sense of it anyway. With that said, I'm certainly open to suggestions.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> Target has stocked some new socks for fall, so I picked up several pair today. Spent less on all of these combined than I would on one pair of BB argyles. And these will probably last longer.


Stopped into Target today and picked up four of the arglyes and two of the stripes ($2.50 each) - thanks for the heads up, Orgetorix!


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

I did the same yesterday!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Found this NOS Sero "The Purist" white ocbd today - still had some of the original pins holding together the shirt and the "Inspected by" tag. The sleeves are only 32" (I'm a 33 or 34), but I'll wear it will the sleeves rolled up in the summer or under sweaters in the fall/winter.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

Love the ties, fancyman, those are quite the snatch!

I've gotten two sweaters, one blue hand-knit and one red cable knit, and two vintage LLB long-sleeved undershirts, one red, one teal.
My favorite _acquisition_ this month, though, are two suitcases that belonged to my great-grandfather.








Leather, monogrammed in his initials, and the perfect sizes for weekend/weeklong trips. Whenever you see a company talking about the lasting quality of their merchandise, _this_ is what they're talking about.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Gorgeous suitcases. Be sure to put some conditioner on them if they need it, especially the loops where the handles attach. Always the first thing to go on old suitcases. I see plenty on Ebay that are in perfectly good condition overall, but the handles are dried, cracked, and broken off.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

pseudonym said:


> Love the ties, fancyman, those are quite the snatch!
> 
> I've gotten two sweaters, one blue hand-knit and one red cable knit, and two vintage LLB long-sleeved undershirts, one red, one teal.
> My favorite _acquisition_ this month, though, are two suitcases that belonged to my great-grandfather.
> ...


is the attache case a hartmann? it would be fortunate if you were named for your great grandfather


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I finally got my watch ($36 on ebay!)! Not sure about the band, though, may have to pick another.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Less than a week to OZ is pretty good. I was shocked when my Barbour made it from England to California in 48 hours (but, I guess, that's why shipping is $40).


I received a pair of Church Balmorals in a week from England. Only problem was they went from UK to Germany then Kentucky then to NZ and finally to Sydney then Canberra. Don't understand their trip around the world.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> is the attache case a hartmann? it would be fortunate if you were named for your great grandfather


No to both, it's a Rexbilt. I looked up Hartmann and WOW. He was my mother's maternal grandfather, and he died when I was 11. I didn't know him very well, but from what I gather from my mom today, he was a man much like my grandfather and myself. "Hollis" is certainly in consideration for my first born 

Thanks for the advice, Orgetorix, I hadn't thought about that. I actually need to replace on of the latches on the attache, since it's troublesome to open.

Gorgeous watch, hookem!


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations, hookem, on the watch. Good price. I love these, especially the khaki face. Get yourself a few Central bands (5/$30) and you'll have something to wear with everything. My favorite band is a one with dark green, navy, and red stripes—picks up the red and green in the watch and I'm almost always wearing something navy.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

didnt really acquire much this month other than a pair of Pre-Prada Church's Chetwynds off eBay for $178


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Brother Orgetorix kindly provided me with some nearly-new looking Alden LHSs (Alden restoration) at a killer price. He is a scholar and a gentleman, and very likely good lookin' to boot.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> Congratulations, hookem, on the watch. Good price. I love these, especially the khaki face. Get yourself a few Central bands (5/$30) and you'll have something to wear with everything. My favorite band is a one with dark green, navy, and red stripes-picks up the red and green in the watch and I'm almost always wearing something navy.


 Thanks! I'll get on that, those are great


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ever since I'd seen a picture of Alden's rare pebble-grain lhs I had to have a pair and finally found them yesterday. I was a bit stupid and purchased them sight unseen since the eBay seller didn't provide pics, but had a very reasonable BIN price. Today the seller forward pictures and they're exactly what I was looking for. Need a good cleaning and MacMethod polishing, but I was happy to get my hands on any version of these unusual lhs.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Great find, Cardinal. I'm bummed I missed these.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Some great old school Trad ties, two from Harvale and two from Richard's of Mountain Brook (the latter a personal favorite):


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Great ties, Alan - do you know what that flag signifies?

Won a workweek's worth o' knit ties on eBay last week; pretty pleased with them. Anyone heard of "Mark of California?"


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

thrifted an old school JAB 3/2 sack suit - grayish blue pinstripe - a couple of days ago and just got it back from the cleaners. Great quality suit and no alterations necessary.


My Invertere Buffercoat from eBay finally arrived - I bought the cotton/corduroy version. It should be perfect for the fall/spring with a shirt or light sweater.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Great ties, Alan - do you know what that flag signifies?


Thanks! I have no idea what the flag signifies, but would love to find out.



Cardinals5 said:


> My Invertere Buffercoat from eBay finally arrived - I bought the cotton/corduroy version. It should be perfect for the fall/spring with a shirt or light sweater.


I've been suffering from Buffercoat envy for awhile now. You're not helping.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> I've been suffering from Buffercoat envy for awhile now. You're not helping.


It's actually quite different from what I expected. I didn't expect it to be very full, but it's quite slim fitting. The bigger surprise was how light the jacket is - it's effectively just the tightly woven cotton on one side and the corduroy on the other. There might be a thin layer of something in between, but not much. It's certainly not a heavy jacket. That said, it fits right in between a Baracuta and an actual winter coat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those appear to be authentic YC Burgee ties perhaps made special order.

I got be some black, Florsheim beefroll unlined pennys just for kicking around.

Leather sole, made in India, better quality than recent LL Bean/Bass or others in the -$100 price point IMO.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice to know about the ties. I hope no one is upset that I'm impersonating a yacht owner.

Finally found an alligator belt (and good motivation to knock off a few pounds). A bit of research indicates it may be a J Hambleton brand belt.

Edit again: Tweedy Don may be right that it's a Crescent.

And another edit: I've said this before, but make sure you check women's belts when thrifting. That's where this was ($2.99).


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*AlanC*: It looks like a Crescent Belt logo; the company's website is here:

https://www.crescentbelt.com/

That's a *very* nice belt, by the way!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I think you're right, TD. This from the website describes the belt:



> The Crescent belt is non-stitched, lined with high-quality steer hide, and has a removable belt buckle.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

These came today. I think I'm going to like them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Wow. :thumbs-up:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

No killer deal, but I did get some $$ off with a coupon: Custom-fit Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Good firm fit through the ball of the foot, plenty of toe wiggle room, surprisingly comfortable out of the box for such a substantial shoe. My feet are very skinny, heels skinnier still, and the right is about 3/4 size longer than the left. It's only $50 extra for custom


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

TweedyDon said:


> *AlanC*: It looks like a Crescent Belt logo; the company's website is here:
> 
> https://www.crescentbelt.com/
> 
> That's a *very* nice belt, by the way!


Great call, Tweedy - the logo is spot on.



Dragoon said:


> These came today. I think I'm going to like them.


Congrats, those are some beauties.



phyrpowr said:


> No killer deal, but I did get some $$ off with a coupon: Custom-fit Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Good firm fit through the ball of the foot, plenty of toe wiggle room, surprisingly comfortable out of the box for such a substantial shoe. My feet are very skinny, heels skinnier still, and the right is about 3/4 size longer than the left. It's only $50 extra for custom


Congrats, too, phyrpowr on the Gokeys - a great Minnesota product (I grew up there)


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> No killer deal, but I did get some $$ off with a coupon: Custom-fit Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords.


Would love to see some good pictures of these shoes.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> No killer deal, but I did get some $$ off with a coupon: Custom-fit Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Good firm fit through the ball of the foot, plenty of toe wiggle room, surprisingly comfortable out of the box for such a substantial shoe. My feet are very skinny, heels skinnier still, and the right is about 3/4 size longer than the left. It's only $50 extra for custom


Enjoy the Gokeys. I got a pair of the Oxfords almost 20 years ago...still running strong.

I'm new here, if someone can clue me in on uploading pictures I'll gladly put up a pic.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

MidWestTrad said:


> Enjoy the Gokeys. I got a pair of the Oxfords almost 20 years ago...still running strong.
> 
> I'm new here, if someone can clue me in on uploading pictures I'll gladly put up a pic.


Easiest way to post pics is to download them from your camera to your computer, upload them to a photo hosting website like Photobucket or ImageShack, and then copy and paste the forum-sized photo tag (usually has image tags surrounding it like this:


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got a pair of these Allen Edmonds Van Ness off eBay for $100, worn only a few times. Super comfortable and my first pair of anything nicer than Florsheims.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Easiest way to post pics is to download them from your camera to your computer, upload them to a photo hosting website like Photobucket or ImageShack, and then copy and paste the forum-sized photo tag (usually has image tags surrounding it like this:


Thanks Cards...was trying to cut and paste.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

August acquisition, but i won't get to wear them until next July. My gettin' married Aldens:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> August acquisition, but i won't get to wear them until next July. My gettin' married Aldens:


Congratulations, Chaim, and not just on the shoes. They should be nicely broken in for your 25th anniversary!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I just picked up a Belstaff Countryman waxed cotton jacket in brown on SF for $60 to go with my just-acquired Barbour Beaufort in green. It looks like it is in good condition, although less well made than a Barbour. I'll probably send it off to be reproofed right away after I hose it down.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ I was wondering who the lucky chap was! Congratulations!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

chiamdream said:


> August acquisition, but i won't get to wear them until next July. My gettin' married Alden's:


Congratulations on your pending nuptials and on your purchase of Alden Long Wings. LOL, remember, the wife always comes before the shoes!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Unless the wife comes bearing shoes as mine did when we went to NY and she decided I needed some whiskey shell LHS from BB. Which she got me in August, haha.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks kindly, gents. I've made several of these "last hurrah"-type purchases since getting engaged - I think my current two pairs of shells is going to have to last me well into the the child-rearing/home-buying years.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

LL Bean extra plastickey bluchers... They fit well but I'm not sure I'll keep them... 

Congrats Chiam.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> LL Bean extra plastickey bluchers... They fit well but I'm not sure I'll keep them...
> 
> Congrats Chiam.


See, that's why I went with the Florsheims.

Their Imperial PTBs are decent (-$200.00) and the store is in Monkey Mall.

You may have been there already??


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A banner day for the Cards5 shoe closet

The Nettleton shell lhs finally came in any they are better than the original pictures on eBay - very little wear on the uppers or soles. I bought them for the ridiculous price of $49+shipping because the seller stated they were sized 8D, but measured more like a 9D. As it turns out, the seller was partially correct in that they measure and fit like an 8.5D. I just inserted a thin insole and they fit perfectly. The shell is an interesting color in that it's lighter than Alden #8 - more reddish.




The second arrival today was a pair of Alden pebble-grain lhs. I love their rustic appearance. I'm going to Topy this pair before fall so I can use them in all kinds of weather. They should go great with tweed jackets and flannel trousers.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Great acquisitions, Cards! I really like the nettletons.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

srivats said:


> ^ Great acquisitions, Cards! I really like the nettletons.


Thanks, Sri.

After admiring AlanC's alligator belt (a fantastic find) I was lucky enough to pick up this shell cordovan belt by Trafalgar in my size today at a thrift store. The imprint is a bit hard to read, but it says shell cordovan..."Species: Caballus Origin: Rhone Valley, France Handmade by Trafalgar Ltd in the United States. I thought adding the latin for horse was a nice touch.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Wow--amazing find! The use of "caballus" is hilarious.

And speaking of my alligator belt, I contacted Crescent about getting a silver buckle for the belt. They informed me that the one that was on mine was actually a 1.25" buckle, and sold me a one inch silver buckle for $7.50. It should be here tomorrow. They were very responsive to emails, and easy to deal with. A nice US belt source discovery.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Turns out the shell belt was not actually my size. I thought it said 36, but upon closer inspection it says "38" so it doesn't fit


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Take it to a cobbler and have it cut down. Should be an easy fix, and definitely worth it for that belt.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

or, resell it to me, I can wear a 38 belt :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Ravello chukkas.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Ravello chukkas.


What a shame, those are in my size, not yours! Let me PM you the address to forward them to 

Seriously, very nice-looking, loving the light effects on that pair.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Ravello chukkas.


Really beautiful, Dragoon: you are steppin' up in the shoe department this summer!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

NC flag surcingle belt from Volunteer Traditions, runs just a "touch" small (though I was optimistic when ordering), very handsome and well made


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Those chukkas are gorgeous!

I came across some great shorts yesterday, two from Vineyard Vines and one from Bobby Jones:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a nice take.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Acquired this morning as a gift for doing some prep work on a manuscript. Not bad!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

A very nice gift, Chiam!

It's a pink O'Connell's month for me:

1) Sero purist OCBD in pink
2) O'Connell's shetland sweater in carnation pink


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> Acquired this morning as a gift for doing some prep work on a manuscript. Not bad!


One can only drink Laphroaig while wearing tweed...
when it's raining or there's a driving cold wind...
It's in the rules somewhere.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> 1) Sero purist OCBD in pink
> 2) O'Connell's shetland sweater in carnation pink


Nice purchases!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm glad you think so, Cards. The Sero was inspired by your WAYWT pic, as well as your vouching for Sero and its collar roll. I can't wait for it to get a bit cooler out...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> I'm glad you think so, Cards. The Sero was inspired by your WAYWT pic, as well as your vouching for Sero and its collar roll. I can't wait for it to get a bit cooler out...


When it does, post a pic of your Shetland, Sir C: I'm contemplating that very color.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm waiting to post my acquisitions until they come in and I make some choices (damn living in Denmark makes it really hard to try on trad items). Of the choices will be some of 6 Brooks sack sport coats (3 in hand made in various 3rd world areas, 2 on the way from USA, 1 on the way from unknown). Whiskey Brooks LHS (almost definitely keepers) and Brooks calf Tassels (not sure about last).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Some day you must tell us what the Danish version of Trad is.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Rambler: Will do. The color is really great, and I think O'Connell's shot is fairly faithful to it. But we'll see what I can whip up when the weather turns.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Stopped by the Toronto Brooks Brothers location and picked up a traditional fit blue university stripe OCBD and a slim fit long sleeve bright plaid madras shirt on sale (50% off). I got a chance to try on the Fitzgerald Blazer which I am going to spring for in the Friends and Family Sale and I came to the sad realization that due my Anglo-Scots-Scandinavian ruddy complexion I can never wear pink shirts Brooks Brothers or anyone else's for that matter.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> Acquired this morning as a gift for doing some prep work on a manuscript. Not bad!


Nice acquisition!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

A pair of BB Alden Whiskey Shell LHS's
Blue LE Super Pinpoint
2 Pair LE Legacy Chinos (golden khaki)
LE had a 25% off reg. merchandise for a few days.


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

^Where did you get your Whiskey LHS? In Mississippi? Ordered?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

brantley11 said:


> ^Where did you get your Whiskey LHS? In Mississippi? Ordered?


I called the main store in New York and talked to a salesman in the shoe department. He was very accomodating, took my AAAC discount and charged them to my Brooks card. I placed the order on Friday and they arrived on Tuesday. They were very accomodating. I was in the store in May and purchased a pair of #8 LHS's. At that time they still had a pair of their former stock of Whisky's on display. I admired them but since the #8's were my first pair of shells--and not inexpensive--I just admired them. When I heard they had a new stock in, I looked up the salesperson's card from before and gave them a call. Better service than on-line actually and, since there are no BB stores in Mississippi, I didn't have to pay sales tax. Quite a deal all told.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

These pebble chukkas that tonylumpkin had in the thrift exchange have been doing the siren song routine at me for days, so I had to shut them up.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Those are great looking boots. I would have jumped on them if they were my size.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thrifted this Southwick 3-patch glen plaid SC last week. It needs to be taken in, but the material is fantastic and I really like the pockets.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

chiamdream said:


> Acquired this morning as a gift for doing some prep work on a manuscript. Not bad!


Laphroaig! Now you're talkin! My favorite single malt whisky. Well done.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

TMMKC said:


> Laphroaig! Now you're talkin! My favorite single malt whisky. Well done.


I quite agree - the only bottle I consider hiding from my guests - let 'em drink Dewars, or Grouse.:drunken_smilie:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes indeed, quite a generous gesture. Laphroaig has a particular place in my heart/gut as a bottle would make an appearance in my parents' liquor cabinet only semi-regularly, and only when a co-worker of my father's gifted him a bottle (J&B was their regular beverage, replaced by the Grouse sometime in the 1990s). I'm not sure how old I was but I have a clear memory of pouring myself a tiny amount of Laphroaig to try and being absolutely unable to consume any of it. I only revisited it after my undergraduate career of accomplished drinking, and was pleased that I'd developed a taste for it. Great stuff, but I'll take Cecil's advice and let the weather cool off before breaking the seal on this bottle.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thrifted a Barbour Moorland and a F.W. Tripler Cashmere Sweater (Made in Scotland). Both are too small but will hit the Exchange shortly. If you are a size 38 Anglophile you will be very happy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I had really hoped to have the opportunity to report in the August Acquisitions thread that I had taken delivery of my, long awaited, navy chromexcel Quoddy Trail Malliseet Blucher's (ya know, the ones with the red brick camp sole?) but, alas, it does not appear that will be the case. With Labor Day looming on the horizon, it seems my (assumed) summer foot gear acquisition, will, at best, become my fall season acquisition!  This blasted waiting is almost frustrating enough to drive a dedicated Quoddy fan into that camp of mad, raving Rockport Perth fans, periodically heard from in these parts! :devil:


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, since it's the last day of the month, I'll post the acquisitions that have arrived and are being kept.

Alden for BB Whisky Shell unlined LHS
Alden for BB Burgundy Calf Tassel Loafers
BB Saxxon Wool 3/2 Sack Sport Coat Olive Window Pane
BB Saxxon Wool 3/2 Sack Sport Coat Tan Check
BB 3/2 Donegal Sack Sport Coat
2 pairs of Bills M1 Driving Twills

I think these three Sport Coats accompanied by my already owned Ben Silver 3/2 Navy Blazer, Harris Tweed and Grey Herringbone should get me through the Fall and winter quite nicely and with highs already in the 60s here in Copenhagen, fall is now!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My last purchase of August was a pair of Alden shell monks in my size. On clearance at a rarely visited thrift they were only $3.00 
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/trrttr004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Like Chacend, I kept track of my purchases this month. Everything came from thrift stores or eBay (August was a great thrifting month for me)

*Shirts*
Lacoste dark green polo
Sero tan/white uni-stripe ocbd
Sero white ocbd
Sero light blue ocbd
BB gingham seersucker s/s shirt

*Pants*
Bills M2 mushroom
Bills M2 tan
Bills M1 tan (pegged and highwatered)
Norman Hilton light blue flannels
Corbin multi-colored houndstooth 
PRL glen plaid
Berle patch madras shorts

*Suits & Sport Coats (all 3/2 sacks)*
Norman Hilton 3/2 flannel blazer
Norman Hilton 3/2 navy doeskin suit
Norman Hilton charcoal with red & blue stripes suit
GB Tweeds olive gab suit
BB glen plaid suit
BB charcoal pinstripe suit
JAB slate blue pinstripe suit

*Shoes*
AE Sanford
Alden pebble-grain lhs
Nettleton shell lhs
Alden shell monks

*Outerwear*
Invertere Buffercoat


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> Acquired this morning as a gift for doing some prep work on a manuscript. Not bad!


Terribly jealous. I need to stop withholding my manuscript preparation services!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> My last purchase of August was a pair of Alden shell monks in my size. On clearance at a rarely visited thrift they were only $3.00
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/trrttr004.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


Cards,

Either you cast a very wide net or Greenville is the Trad Thrift capital of the world. I'm jealous (mostly because of the $3 Aldens and the fact that I know we are very close in size (appreciate any scraps you wish to throw my direction))!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

chacend said:


> Cards,
> 
> Either you cast a very wide net or Greenville is the Trad Thrift capital of the world. I'm jealous (mostly because of the $3 Aldens and the fact that I know we are very close in size (appreciate any scraps you wish to throw my direction))!


Everything came from Greenville thrifts (not consignment shops) except the Invertere, the Alden pebble-grain, the Nettleton shells, and the BB glen plaid suit. Overall, there are about 21 thrift stores within 30 minutes of my house, but the key factor seems to be the continued existence of independent men's clothiers in Greenville (there's 6-7 of those) and the tendency of a fair number of men to shop in those stores (and then donate their stuff).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

but, how do you keep coming up with all the Norman Hiltons - they haven't been made in how long?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> but, how do you keep coming up with all the Norman Hiltons - they haven't been made in how long?


Blind luck - I've only found four Norman Hiltons (all sport coats) over the last couple of years, but hit the motherlode this past month. The last of the good Norman Hiltons were made, IIRC, in the late 1990s ("Hilton, 1893" label) and the last of the sheep label ones were from the early 1990s (latest date I've seen on a sheep label is 1993). As for Hilton in Greenville - at least 2 popular, local stores used to sell Hiltons around here (now they sell Southwick).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Greenville/Spartanburg has style.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Cards, I second chacend's envy. My best score this month was a pair of calf Alden longwing tassels in my size 8.5 b/d (my first Alden's ever at that). I almost never see shell cordovan. Somethings got to give (or you could notify me when you are preparing a cull).


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome finds, Cards! I've been very busy and have only managed minimal thrifting this month and no ebaying, netting just a couple of random Lacoste polos and the like, nothing major.

That is, until today, when I picked this up in my size for 14.99 (one of the most expensive things ever for myself): a recent-label charcoal grey Hickey Freeman mainline Madison suit, Loro Piana Super 130's, mint shape, doesn't need ANY alterations! Unfortunately not very trad since it's a 2 button darted, but still, fully canvassed super 130's in my size... yeah, I was psyched. It was the only item worth getting in the entire store, so go figure. Unfortunately I think this means someone at that store knows their brands, because it was originally marked $29.99 before the half off sale day, higher than any other suit... but for today, I'm happy! :biggrin:

BTW, I have yet to see any Aldens in Columbus - I've seen a few old thrashed AE's but nothing worth getting, certainly nothing in shell of any brand. The North just isn't quite the same for style!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

looks trad enough to me, WGP, especially for 14.95 :icon_smile_big: !


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> Awesome finds, Cards! I've been very busy and have only managed minimal thrifting this month and no ebaying, netting just a couple of random Lacoste polos and the like, nothing major.
> 
> That is, until today, when I picked this up in my size for 14.99 (one of the most expensive things ever for myself): a recent-label charcoal grey Hickey Freeman mainline Madison suit, Loro Piana Super 130's, mint shape, doesn't need ANY alterations! Unfortunately not very trad since it's a 2 button darted, but still, fully canvassed super 130's in my size... yeah, I was psyched. It was the only item worth getting in the entire store, so go figure. Unfortunately I think this means someone at that store knows their brands, because it was originally marked $29.99 before the half off sale day, higher than any other suit... but for today, I'm happy! :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I have yet to see any Aldens in Columbus - I've seen a few old thrashed AE's but nothing worth getting, certainly nothing in shell of any brand. The North just isn't quite the same for style!


Nice. Not a bad price for a thrift store that knows their brands--there's one near me that has had an ancient, ugly, orphaned HF suit coat sitting on the racks for months at $54.99.

The Ohio Thrift Store chain can be a gold mine there in Columbus, if only because of the volume. I've found calf Aldens before, as well as some pretty nice suits and sportcoats. That's also where I found my 1930s Dunhill pipe sitting in the display case for $10. Visit the OT stores regularly, and you're bound to have some luck. I try to hit at least one every time I'm back in town.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Nice. Not a bad price for a thrift store that knows their brands--there's one near me that has had an ancient, ugly, orphaned HF suit coat sitting on the racks for months at $54.99.
> 
> The Ohio Thrift Store chain can be a gold mine there in Columbus, if only because of the volume. I've found calf Aldens before, as well as some pretty nice suits and sportcoats. That's also where I found my 1930s Dunhill pipe sitting in the display case for $10. Visit the OT stores regularly, and you're bound to have some luck. I try to hit at least one every time I'm back in town.


Yeah, Ohio Thrift is great for volume. I found a Hermes tie sitting in the middle of oodles of crap ties my very first weekend in town here, at an Ohio Thrift. Sadly not much luck since beyond a few odds and ends - and actually, this suit was NOT at an Ohio Thrift, rather just a decent-size thrift that shall remain nameless to avoid ebay flippers reading - if anyone else is in Columbus and wants to know, just PM me!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

This spot to be replaced by a copy of Take Ivy tomorrow


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Cards, I second chacend's envy. My best score this month was a pair of calf Alden longwing tassels in my size 8.5 b/d (my first Alden's ever at that). I almost never see shell cordovan. Somethings got to give (or you could notify me when you are preparing a cull).


Over the last year I've seen about 5-6 pair of Aldens, but these were the only ones in my size. I purchased a couple of the others and sold them on the thrift exchange or eBay, left a couple behind (beat to death), but my greatest regret was leaving a nearly new pair of Alden tan tassels because they were a 6.5D (at the time I didn't think anyone around here would be a 6.5). Shell shoes from various makers (Florsheim, Hanover) are actually more common than Aldens around here - probably seen about 10 pair over the last year with the majority being trashed. Keep hunting since from what I can tell from your thrift exchange posts Savannah boasts some pretty great stuff as well.



TheWGP said:


> That is, until today, when I picked this up in my size for 14.99 (one of the most expensive things ever for myself): a recent-label charcoal grey Hickey Freeman mainline Madison suit, Loro Piana Super 130's, mint shape, doesn't need ANY alterations! Unfortunately not very trad since it's a 2 button darted, but still, fully canvassed super 130's in my size... yeah, I was psyched. It was the only item worth getting in the entire store, so go figure. Unfortunately I think this means someone at that store knows their brands, because it was originally marked $29.99 before the half off sale day, higher than any other suit... but for today, I'm happy! :biggrin:


Great find, TheWGP! Nothing beats a suit that fits well without alterations and, I'd venture to guess, no one cares whether it's "trad" or not - it's a sharp looking suit that fits well...'Nuff said.



hookem12387 said:


> This spot to be replaced by a copy of Take Ivy tomorrow


Then you should take the honor of starting our September Acquisitions thread


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good grief, man--that's an entire wardrobe from scratch!



Cardinals5 said:


> Like Chacend, I kept track of my purchases this month. Everything came from thrift stores or eBay (August was a great thrifting month for me)
> 
> *Shirts*
> Lacoste dark green polo
> ...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Man. We might have to organize an AAAC Greenville SC thrift store pilgrimage. Kind of like a trad hajj.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My new Art Fawcett Stratoliner-inspired hat came in August, so I'll throw some pics in here at the end of the thread:




























Lightweight sahara, 2 3/8" brim with underwelt


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooo, I like - unlined felt for in-between weather. Looks wonderfully soft.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Good grief, man--that's an entire wardrobe from scratch!


Yeah, it was a really great thrifting month (my own finds and almost all the stuff I put on the exchange this month as well) - it's not usually anywhere near this good.



CMDC said:


> ^Man. We might have to organize an AAAC Greenville SC thrift store pilgrimage. Kind of like a trad hajj.


Hey! You pilgrims keep your dirty feet out of my thrifts :icon_smile_wink:



AlanC said:


> My new Art Fawcett Stratoliner-inspired hat came in August, so I'll throw some pics in here at the end of the thread:
> 
> Lightweight sahara, 2 3/8" brim with underwelt


Congrats, Alan. A great looking hat.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Great hat Alan, is that one of those lapel hole leashes (t okeep it from blowing away) I see around the brim?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, usually called a wind trolley. I never use them, but like the look of them, so I requested Art put one on. It gives a hat more of a vintage look.

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I had really hoped to have the opportunity to report in the August Acquisitions thread that I had taken delivery of my, long awaited, navy chromexcel Quoddy Trail Malliseet Blucher's (ya know, the ones with the red brick camp sole?) but, alas, it does not appear that will be the case. With Labor Day looming on the horizon, it seems my (assumed) summer foot gear acquisition, will, at best, become my fall season acquisition!  This blasted waiting is almost frustrating enough to drive a dedicated Quoddy fan into that camp of mad, raving Rockport Perth fans, periodically heard from in these parts! :devil:


Sometimes, patience is rewarded. Received an email notification last evening stating that UPS had possession of my Malliseet Blucher's and would be delivering them on 30 September! So much for a summer shoe acquisition. Wonder how they will fit in with the fall season?


----------

